# What is the best 3000-3200K flashlights ?



## Blackinfinity (Jan 1, 2019)

I am in the process of soon buying a new flashlight for work, I work as a security guard. So it not to be light to carry.
Right now Convoy S3 is on top of my list, the only thing I doubt will be if I will find the light no powerful enough. 

I had a Manker E14 II with nichia (4000k) it was powerful enough but it turned defective and also.. it become very hot fast... 
I think..

Now I am in the market for 3000-3200K light, I have never tried in person but I have seen online how it looks like so I am kind of sure I will prefer it.
3000-32000K is kind of niche market so there seem not to be much options.

Reason Why I choose S3 over the more popular S2+ is S3 looks better to me, the body should absorb heat better and I have no interest in the modding advantage that S2+ Have.


----------



## tatasal (Jan 2, 2019)

Blackinfinity said:


> I am in the process of soon buying a new flashlight for work, I work as a security guard. So it not to be light to carry.
> Right now Convoy S3 is on top of my list, the only thing I doubt will be if I will find the light no powerful enough.
> 
> I had a Manker E14 II with nichia (4000k) it was powerful enough but it turned defective and also.. it become very hot fast...
> ...



Google search : seeker ns22 3000k, sst20, 95cri (perhaps not the best, but very good value for your money)

How about this for a whitewall beamshot:







It's the one on the left:


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 2, 2019)

Modifying remains the best option if you have a particular light you want a warm emitter in. 

If you are open to the P60 dropin platform you could get a Malkoff M61W and run it in the P60 host of your choice (Solarforce Hosts, TnC, Surefire 6P, etc. That would get you a very reliable single mode potted drop-in at 360 lumens for 1.5H on 2x123, or you could run an 18650 or 16650 depending on the host.


----------



## torchsarecool (Jan 2, 2019)

Emisar d4s with sst20 3000k high cri leds.
Handles heat well even at higher outputs. Compact and straightforward.


----------



## tatasal (Jan 3, 2019)

Comparative beamshots of the Nightwatch Seeker NS22 SST20, 3000k, 95cri (left) compared to the Nitecore EA41 Cool white 6500k:




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## nimdabew (Jan 5, 2019)

Thetasigma said:


> If you are open to the P60 dropin platform you could get a Malkoff M61W and run it in the P60 host of your choice (Solarforce Hosts, TnC, Surefire 6P, etc. That would get you a very reliable single mode potted drop-in at 360 lumens for 1.5H on 2x123, or you could run an 18650 or 16650 depending on the host.



This. If we get enough interest generated for a M361W then Gene will make them available. As of right now, they are unavailable because of a lack of interest. I will eventually have all the M361's, but I have two neutrals and one N219B. A M361W would be the cat's meow.


----------



## Blackinfinity (Jan 5, 2019)

torchsarecool said:


> Emisar d4s with sst20 3000k high cri leds.
> Handles heat well even at higher outputs. Compact and straightforward.



Thank you got me little intersted in this light, looks good in many ways very small but stronger lumen output then the Convoy S3 but you say it absorb heat well ? 

benifit with convoy s3 is little bit cheaper and it looks more attractive to the eye but lumen output seem to be 3000 lumen against 700 something which is very impressive if it turns out to be true for the DS4


----------



## Blackinfinity (Jan 5, 2019)

tatasal said:


> Comparative beamshots of the Nightwatch Seeker NS22 SST20, 3000k, 95cri (left) compared to the Nitecore EA41 Cool white 6500k:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard about SST20 its a new I haven ot heard about its not cree or nichia ?
seem more powerful in lumen output ?Nightwatch Seeker NS22 does not look very attractive to my eye, I I prefer a more flat design


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 6, 2019)

Blackinfinity said:


> I have never heard about SST20 its a new I haven ot heard about its not cree or nichia ?
> seem more powerful in lumen output ?Nightwatch Seeker NS22 does not look very attractive to my eye, I I prefer a more flat design



The SST-20 is made by Luminus, the SST-40 had a popularity phase earlier this year. The SST-20 has a rather small die size and throws quite well. The 6500K version throws considerably better than an XP-L HI. The high CRI versions in 3000-4000K throw similarly to a comparable CCT of XP-L HI, but with high CRI on par with the R9080 high CRI bins of Nichia 219B emitters. Tint isn't quite as good as the 219Bs but nothing to worry about by itself. These can handle up to 6A with good cooling and have low Vf like the 219C. Output is in between most high CRI Nichia 219Bs and 219Cs so in a floodier application the Samsung LH351D emitters may be a better choice, but for a high CRI thrower I can't think of anything that is on par.


----------



## Blackinfinity (Jan 6, 2019)

Thetasigma said:


> The SST-20 is made by Luminus, the SST-40 had a popularity phase earlier this year. The SST-20 has a rather small die size and throws quite well. The 6500K version throws considerably better than an XP-L HI. The high CRI versions in 3000-4000K throw similarly to a comparable CCT of XP-L HI, but with high CRI on par with the R9080 high CRI bins of Nichia 219B emitters. Tint isn't quite as good as the 219Bs but nothing to worry about by itself. These can handle up to 6A with good cooling and have low Vf like the 219C. Output is in between most high CRI Nichia 219Bs and 219Cs so in a floodier application the Samsung LH351D emitters may be a better choice, but for a high CRI thrower I can't think of anything that is on par.



I saw the battery runtime of the D4 with SST 20 it have a run time of 3 minutes with turbo mode this feels like a joke to me so right now Convoy S3 still feel like the best choice, less lumen output for sure but probably better runtime


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2019)

The Sofirn SF36*W *is the light that you want. I own it and can tell you that it is a true 3000k light. I have a few very popular on CPF name brand lights that claim 3000k but really aren’t...


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 6, 2019)

Blackinfinity said:


> I saw the battery runtime of the D4 with SST 20 it have a run time of 3 minutes with turbo mode this feels like a joke to me so right now Convoy S3 still feel like the best choice, less lumen output for sure but probably better runtime



When the flashlight can draw up to 20A or so, yeah the runtime will be craptastic. It can be used at lower levels of course, but I'm not a fan of lights where scalding levels of power are available in the main rotation


----------



## Blackinfinity (Jan 10, 2019)

I think I will end up buying both convoy S3 and Sofirn SF36W

I just need to decide what batteries to buy it seem to be a science itself 
also where to buy from china with free shipping

I guess 30A batteries are overkill but probably more futureproof but I think its probably stupid to buy such expensive batteries 10A should be enough for both SF36W and the S3.


----------



## Blackinfinity (Jan 27, 2019)

I have decided to buy the Acebeam EC65 CRI version (4000K) to begin with and then the Sofirn SF36W.
Thanks for the advice about the Sofirn SF36W. its very cheap so it can be good to have both and also to see the difference between 4000k and 3000K.


----------



## Blackinfinity (Feb 5, 2019)

I have now been using Acebeam E65 CRI for about 1 week. My impressions so far.
Super good quality of this construction. the USB charging is very good and handy and I can see this being the standard in future, its very convenient. Battery life last me one working day as a security guard, of course I have to choose the right moments to use turbo mode and high mode, ideally I would want to have it in turbo mode all the time, but this might be possible in 2 years when the LEDs have been even more efficient and better battery capacity. It's kind of clear that the 21700 will replace the 18650 standard in flashlights its the perfect size for battery, the and battery life and power output is kind of impressive considering the small package of the EC65

The power button feels very premium and does its job good, it looks very stylish too, the only thing I could complain about is it might be hard feel with the finger if you have it over the power button. But compared to most other flashlight this power button feels more premium then most.

The clip was better then expected, its very firm so I can actually have in my belt in horizontal position and it stays in place kind of firmly. 

Color temperature was more white then expected, I did expect a warmer color, I do not know if its the diffuse optic that might have that impact but It feels my manker E14 II is slightly warmer. 
With that said it works, its defintily on the warmer sight but it is really on the other edges of warm white.
It feels like 4500K but would interesting to know actual measurements. 

Power output in turbo mode is kind of satisfying, in high mode it does work to navigate around but it does not lit up rooms the way I prefer. 

It would be nice to compare with the Regular version, but I definitely want CRI, as for 2019 we have to make a big sacrifice in lumens to get CRI but as for now I think it is worth it... its more comfortable for the eyes and CRI gives better a more comfortable space to be in in general.


----------



## Chuck416 (Apr 20, 2019)

You’ve had that set up for almost (3) months now...how is it working out for you?


----------



## stephenk (May 14, 2019)

Convoy S2+ with 7A emitter is my favourite 3000k light.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (May 14, 2019)

FW3A with triple 7A XPL HI is a good choice. Available now too.


----------

